# Using Milk through a Hario V60



## UncleNathan (Oct 1, 2018)

I've not tried it myself, but has anyone poured hot milk over a Hario V60?

I've only used water but curious if milk is something to be tried.

Obviously nothing wrong with water, just curious.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

How would you get the milk hot enough to extract? Immersion might be more feasible...if it's feasible at all


----------



## UncleNathan (Oct 1, 2018)

The same way as water surely? I may just buy me some milk and give it a go. I'll heat some milk up in my dip kettle and see what its like.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Ban Alert!!


----------



## UncleNathan (Oct 1, 2018)

jony said:


> ban alert!!


boo!!!!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

HA


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

well did you try it? interested in your results


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I'd be interested to see how you'll get milk to 96C. Make sure you have a very tall and wide pan.

Let us know.


----------



## UncleNathan (Oct 1, 2018)

Not tried it yet. Bare with me. Will post the results when I try.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I'd be interested to see how you'll get milk to 96C. Make sure you have a very tall and wide pan.
> 
> Let us know.


Think you may need a pressure cooker to get that far above boiling point!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> Think you may need a pressure cooker to get that far above boiling point!


I wouldn't want to me anywhere near when the pressure cooker is opened though!

I'm keeping a close eye on this thread, eager to see the results, whatever it might be.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Why stop at hot milk?

Give absinthe a go? Perhaps Poppers ?

How about not using coffee beans but putting coco pops in the V60 and and milk... There's a winner


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

UncleNathan said:


> The same way as water surely? I may just buy me some milk and give it a go. I'll heat some milk up in my dip kettle and see what its like.


When you do this, Why would you do this? Who is it for? Why is it for? Who will you give it to ? Why will you give it to them? What are they meant to do with it ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Why stop at hot milk?
> 
> Give absinthe a go? Perhaps Poppers ?
> 
> How about not using coffee beans but putting coco pops in the V60 and and milk... There's a winner


Doesn't absinthe make the heart grow fonder??


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

There's a few Youtube vids of folk making Turkish coffee with milk, I'm not recommending it, but people do seem to do it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> There's a few Youtube vids of folk making Turkish coffee with milk, I'm not recommending it, but people do seem to do it.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


>


Ha. I think there was a trend for using Vodka in the MyPressi Twist too 

We tend to make coffee with water, but if you can make it tasty with some other solvent, why not?


----------

